# toy box lid soft closing mechanism



## kityuser (20 Aug 2007)

long time no post........... ow well kids and all that...


I`ve made a couple of large toy boxes that need soft close mechanisms for the lids.

I`ve tried soft close kitchen fitting but they don't seem meaty enough.

I`m thinking along the lines of a smaller version of gas shocks for a car tail gate.


anybody got any ideas? or seen the sort of thing I`m after?

many thanks

Steve


----------



## PaulO (20 Aug 2007)

The purchased toy box my daughter has, has something suitable, it is spring loaded. Unfortunately it doesn't seem to have a manufacturers marking on it.

If you give the company a call they might let you know where they get their hardware from:


[url=http://www.poshbox.co.uk]http://www.poshbox.co.uk
[/url]


----------



## Vormulac (20 Aug 2007)

Hi there,

I have had to add this kind of hardware to two items; a toybox (converted army kitbox, so a heavy lid) and an outdoor binbox with a large plywood lid (again, heavy) and I used gas or piston type struts from Isaac Lords. I have a feeling this might be the fellow:

http://www.isaaclord.co.uk/productDetai ... arentCat=1

But I just had a quick scan, haven't looked closely I'm afraid.

Hope this helps.

V.


----------



## Fecn (20 Aug 2007)

Vormulac":3ofbs176 said:


> I used gas or piston type struts from Isaac Lords.



Wish I'd spotted that last night.. when I ordered a couple of stays from Isaac Lord for my toybox - Now the ones I've ordered are bound to be wrong.


----------



## Vormulac (20 Aug 2007)

Their website is not the easiest to browse I've found, I've got a feeling I only found them on there courtesy of a link from a post on here somewhere!


----------



## Nigel (20 Aug 2007)

when I made some toy boxes I used these from isaac Lord

http://www.isaaclord.co.uk/productDetai ... tCat=1/130

I made my boxes from teak which is heavy and they have stood up to all manner of abuse from the little ones

Nigel


----------



## Michael7 (21 Aug 2007)

[No message]


----------



## Fecn (23 Aug 2007)

My lid stays from Isaac Lord arrived today - Here's a shot of them from my phone. The adjustable brake mechanism seems to work very well - when the screw is unscrewed most of the way, I'm unable to close them by hand. I'm confident they'll be able to cope on my toybox where the lid only weighs about 3kg.


----------



## Nigel (23 Aug 2007)

Thats the very ones never had any problem with them and if the little ones experiment by trying to remove the adjustment screw they fail safe to hard to close,

My box lids are on piano hinges and only require one stay,

Nigel


----------



## Fecn (1 Sep 2007)

I just fitted the two I bought to my toybox project - They're totally underpowered for the job... Time for me to buy some of the pneumatic ones.


----------



## woodshavings (26 Jan 2008)

Hi Fecn,
Did you swap out the lid stays for the piston style struts?
I am looking for a suitable stay for a toy/blanket chest.
The lid is 80cm x 50cm, 18mm american white oak, so I am wondering what style is best.
Chhers,
John


----------



## jasonB (27 Jan 2008)

Try This, got one for my brother to use on his kids toy box.

Jason


----------



## woodshavings (27 Jan 2008)

Hi Jason, thanks for your suggestion. I had found this part in the Issac Lord Catalogue but was confused by the description "Ensures smooth opening for kitchen cupboard doors" 
Cheers, John


----------

